# 2186 engines dies after 45min of mowing



## Blackhawks81 (Apr 7, 2012)

Seen this fix somewhere before, but just cant find it. After about 45 mins of mowing, my mower dies, 1/2 hour later, can start it up again for another 1/2 hour dies again. Almost acts like vapor lock, if I mow and its a cool day, she'll run all day.
Clean air filter, went as far as mowing without the hood on, but getting tired of this game! It has a kolher motor if that helps! 

Thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Have you checked the fuel cap vent, fuel filter etc?


----------



## Blackhawks81 (Apr 7, 2012)

yup, changed the filter and checked the cap looks good, I dont crank the gas cap down, leave it a lil loose too


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Could be your ignition coil starting to fail. They tend to lose spark when they get hot and then work again after they cooled down. Only way to tell would be to run it until it shuts down, then check for spark with a spark tester. If you don't have spark, then you will probably have to replace the ignition coil.


----------

